# Your dream guitar



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

No budget you could have whatever you wanted...

this would be mine 










So what is your dream guitar? Or do you already own it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A REAL 1959 burst....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Since I already have my dream flattops (Beneteau and House) and solidbodies (well, kinda), I'd go for an archtop. 

Let's see, medium depth, stylized f-holes, single deep cutaway, carved spruce top, carved birdseye or flame maple back/sides/neck, ziricote fingerboard/bridge/tailpiece, Gotoh machine heads, bone nut and saddle, no position dots on the fingerboard face, abalone side dots, single Bartolini neck mounted pickup on the end of a 24 fret fingerboard, K&K soundboard transducers, headstock volute, ziricote headstock plates, ebony binding on the body and fingerboard, gold frets, modest personalized inlay, back and sides finished in translucent forest green, top in clear nitro...

Add a Reunion Blues leather gigbag and a Calton case.

Or I could wake up and smell the coffee.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Pepper_Roni said:


> No budget you could have whatever you wanted...
> 
> this would be mine
> 
> ...



That's a beauty.For me,it could be alot of guitars...But,for now,a Withe PRS SC250 could do the job....Or the Al3d's maple top Telecaster with a maple neck...


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

i love les paul double cuts. particularly the jrs. so i just bought a TV yellow special. i guess my dream guitar would be, as posted above, would be an original '58 les paul jr double cut.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

1954 Les Paul Custom with P90s and a Bigsby...


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Jimmy Page sig Les Paul. largetongue


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

This one is The Reverend's model, but really any Ice Tea or Tobacco Burst R9 would do.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You should have made that plural as in "Dream Guitar*s*.
It's hard to choose just one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My Sims, My Bowes 7.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

haha ya thats true... right now im loving the black eclipse but that will change... theres always others.... any fender with a sunburst paint gets me happy


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I like singlecuts, tummy cuts, non-heels, 22-24 frets, TOM's, at least 2 vol 1 tone, and sexy woods.

No budget? A lot of custom guitars!


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I would go full on custom.. starting with this guitar here. Played it loved it but i always wanted a guitar with no tone or volume knobs, Just a toggle and kill switch. I would probably pop in a EMG H4 and H1-alnico. Ebony fretboard and the body would be stained black with a slight red tint.. no paint or clear coats.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, do I go for the fantasy? Even if I already have solidbody electric with humbuckers covered.
In that case, a Moderne or a 59 Les Paul, a "THE" Les Paul (with wood binding, pickup rings, knobs, etc, etc. or a even a 25/50 Anniversary Les Paul

Do I go for something I don't have?

Like a National reso--preferably one of the wood bodies ones or this one Resoelectric
Or a Gibson ES-1335.
Or an Early 60's Strat, or one of the re-issues.
Maybe a Martin, Breedlove or Gibson flat top.

And I could keep going on.
There are 11 or 12 types of guitar/guitar type instruments that I would like to have--with various options within those categories.

I don't know how I could narrow it down.


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

ok share as many as You want 

heres another one that I would love










Doesn't have to be in that style but it looks cool, I'd get a whammy on there too.

I love the look of natural wood with a good finish, no paint.


----------



## Key_of_Off (Mar 24, 2009)

Definitely a USA Custom Gretsch White Falcon.

And an army of Teles in all variations. 1 down, many to go.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I am very happy with my collection and have not had GAS for a long time until I saw this... and I just bought it... largetongue


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

bluesmostly said:


> I am very happy with my collection and have not had GAS for a long time until I saw this... and I just bought it... largetongue



Is that a Trussart Strat?
it looks just plain wicked


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

it is, I will report back when it arrives.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i suppose it would be:










a green one would be nice


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I've always wanted one of these


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll take a vintage D'Angelico, please. And a couple of Collings electrics.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

My dream electric is a kind of LP body shape with a tele neck. Kind of like a Huber Twangmeister I guess. PAF style in the neck and a hotter PAF style with a coil cut and coil tap switch for the neck pup. I pretty much have that setup in my Lindert, but the materials aren't ideal. I'd really like ash body, maple neck and rosewood fingerboard. Shaller locking tuners and a stetsbar at the bridge.

Marc Benneteau will make my dream acoustic someday... OM style, classic materials with the armrest thing that Grit Laskin inverted and a nice Baggs pickup system.

Matt


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

*'74 Framus Akkerman*










1974 Framus Akkerman.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

a custom shop strat, and a PRS.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

WarrenG said:


> 1974 Framus Akkerman.


I would like to add this to my list as well.

Thay have that, "Sort of look like a Les Paul, but not quite, and have their own thing going on" groove


----------



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

A lefty Rickenbacker 360-6 ... Fireglo of course!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

An actual 1952 Telecaster.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Double-cut Strat-style body, 24 frets, rosewood fretboard, wicked humbuckers that can also do that great single-coil Fender sound, locking tuners with a great tremolo that stays in tune, light-weight and well-balanced....wait, I've already got it!!!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Big_Daddy said:


> Double-cut Strat-style body, 24 frets, rosewood fretboard, wicked humbuckers that can also do that great single-coil Fender sound, locking tuners with a great tremolo that stays in tune, light-weight and well-balanced....wait, I've already got it!!!


This is one of those times when we need some really rude smileys...

Nice axe!


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

*This is my dream guitar...











It's not a very good dream;kind of a nightmare really!*


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Would love to have one of these...


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Pepper_Roni said:


> No budget you could have whatever you wanted...
> 
> this would be mine
> 
> ...


Curiously, I seem to have your dream guitar represented here:










Love my Japanese psuedo-LPs!! :banana:


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

these were just some of my dream guitars...so i made the dream come true-
there are still lots of beautiful guitars i might like to own someday.
its good to have dreams


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Dude! You have a Zemaitis. Awesome guitars!! Those other ones aren't too shabby either, lol.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'd like an all blonde, lightweight strat or tele style with three p90s, a really well-engineered non-locking trem, 5-way switch, one volume, g&l style treble/bass tone controls and a suhr silent backplate system.

-freddie the dreamer


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

love that Gibson, six-sting. I still say there overpriced, but damn you get what you pay for


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I already have my dream guitar










Tom Anderson Classic. Alder body, Braz rosewood fingerboard, huge neck (think first run Jeff Beck strat) loaded with Suhr pickups.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

My dream electric

ESP custom shop strat, flame maple neck, medium-thin C shape, van zandt vintage plus pickups


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

One day she will be mine....


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I love hollowbodies.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

my tele 










cost about $350


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

The ultimate modern archtop: Taku Sakashta Version R (Opera)


----------



## go77 (Feb 12, 2010)

Samsquantch said:


> Jimmy Page sig Les Paul. largetongue


 Jimmy Page`s Les Pauls were built buy John Bolin. Gibson sanctioned the logo as Page knew a good guitar.
And Gibson wanted the press. 
Well documented, check out The Gear Page. Jimmy Page`s guitar tech is very detailed as he maintained his guitars. Page verifies.
Most of LZ was recorded on tele`s as we all know. But Page was more than happy to cash the cheque.
John Bolin also built many of the Fenders played by the Rev. Billy Gibons.W/ the sanction of Fender for the logo.
It is really quite interesting; The marketing end of it.
When I was a Fender Regional manager We used to increase the stock of touring players. ie EC comes to Baltimore
increase locall stock of EC sig strats. Actually John Suhr built the early ones, now Fender does the leg work
and just sends him the guitars.
And yes, I have known Eric for over 25 years. He comes up to Vancouver island to flyfish and stays at our house.
A lot of myth and money. John Bolin Recently got a decease and desist from the Gibson lawyers. 
Bad press as the news got out.
Enjoy whatever you play.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

This is my dream guitar. It's a 2003 Music Machine Stinger Gibson 1957 Re-Issue Les Paul (Brazilian Fretboard) - the closest Gibson has come to reproducing the 1957 Goldtop LP


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

go77 said:


> And yes, I have known Eric for over 25 years. He comes up to Vancouver island to flyfish and stays at our house.
> .


Eric Clapton comes and stays at your house to flyfish?


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Oxblood runs through my veins.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

bluesmostly said:


>


*badass mofo*


----------



## jlwood (Feb 12, 2009)

'52 gold top


----------



## Frantic_Rock (May 8, 2009)

Probably it would be a santana PRS.

Or maybe a custom made ibanez or jackson with an outrageous body shape, sustainer in the neck, the best floating bridge you can get, and exotic woods.

Or maybe I could get a double neck built out of some cutting edge materials so that it would be very light and resonant.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

ampjunkie said:


> The ultimate modern archtop: Taku Sakashta Version R (Opera)


His guitars were all so beautiful. It's so sad that he was recently murdered. At least they have the suspect in custody.

Man ordered to stand trial in killing of renowned guitar maker - San Jose Mercury News


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> His guitars were all so beautiful. It's so sad that he was recently murdered. At least they have the suspect in custody.
> 
> Man ordered to stand trial in killing of renowned guitar maker - San Jose Mercury News


That's one of the few pickguards that doesn't look like it was a slapped on afterthought, very classy, even sublime. Terrific looking guitar to be sure.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

My dream guitar are those that they build on the planet Terrakia. I would like the same model as played by Carol and KW. A D chord brings harmony and peace to the universe. An E chord makes it rain meatballs. An A chord can cure any decease. The C chord actually stops human stoopidity. (Although only for a micro second). A B chord has the same effect of a Babel Fish. No one knows what the mysterious H chord can do. I've only heard rumors, so lets just stick with facts................


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i suppose it would be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is pretty close to my dream guitar. only difference would be chambered with F-holes , locking tuners, Kahler trem, J S Moore Pickups, kill switch, and block inlays. lol someday


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

Surf Green JB CS Strat, with a few mods.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## w.luchka_17 (Dec 7, 2009)

definatly the 1992 whale blue prs for sale on the forum, why does my dream guitar show up when I have no money!


----------



## Stewart Gatz (Jan 16, 2010)

Gibson Alex Lifeson ES355. Wanted one since I first heard A Farewell to Kings in the late 70s.
Thankfully, my wife bought me one last year. Now I owe her big.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been dreaming about PRS's lately..........kinda partial to the Starla

Paul Reed Smith Guitars | Starla

although I'm going purely on looks - I haven't tried out this model yet....but every PRS on the wall at the L&M in Oshawa has my fingerprints on it.......I really dig they way these guitars feel and sound......

pricey though man holy smokes!


----------



## shizno (Jan 28, 2010)

Dime USA Razorback Flametop
absolute love the razorback and would love, love!!!! the Usa but at lest i most likely just get a slime with i still love


----------

